# Acton ice?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone know if Acton is ice covered? REALLY want to get the shanty out there this winter! Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got eyes watching Acton and will let you know once it's safe. I'll be looking for someone to tag along with lol. I'm guessing Sunday/Monday maybe. Best guess


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! Just that someone is looking is very encouraging. I didn’t have any expectations that it would be ready by this weekend. I’m planning on going a little farther North on Saturday (Kiser, Indian, or as far North on 75 as I have to go to find 4”). I’m not going to be very dependable on Monday morning, but later next week looks good……I just ordered a spud bar & float bibs in anticipation of exploring some local ice. Acton and Cowan are on the top of my list.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

im ready i have an older hand turn auger and a 18 v rigid drill im going to try and rig up .... i thought about trying the spillway tonight or tomorrow.....id be up to buddy or group upwith anyone willing i can try to get bait or whatever .... very new to ice fishing but dying to go out and try


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster and fishn4meat. I'm hoping to try ACTON Monday morning. I'll try to get a report before then. Rooster a bunch of us planning on hitting Kiser Saturday. Again watching reports I know InDian for sure in most places has 3.5" and tons of guys been pounding it. Give me a shout and I'll get you latest ice reports.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm hoping I can find a pond it something with ice tomorrow lol maybe spring valley or rush


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Or I'll be chasing Saugeye in the Spillway s or deer hunting lol


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone want to go lmk


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pretty sure your gonna have to go north of Rt 70 if you want to fish tomorrow. I'll be up at Indian which has around 5" and Kiser fished today as well with 4" a late afternoon check at Cj brown still has it around 2.5" so it's gonna be a few more days there


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm thinking tomorrow will be Farm ponds if I want ice or a spillways if I want to fish


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone ever Ice fish Lake Loramie and did you happen to go to Kiser yesterday salomid.... A buddy and I are going today not sure if we should spend the extra time to go to Indian or if Kiser or Loramie would be an option Hueston Woods is way closer for us but not sure if it's frozen yet..... Got the itch though need to get out today lol


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I was at Loramie yesterday....good ice slow fishing. Had a few nice perch and not much else, but I also am not that familiar with that lake.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Went to Loramie also didn't fish long really went to wrong spot but had a few gills and a12 inch lmb..... About to go out today not sure where yet anyone's want to meet up?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry was on Cj Brown today


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Sorry was on Cj Brown today


What the heck? I thought this post was about Acton Lake. I would think there is plenty of ice on Acton now after these temperatures the last few days.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Problem is main lake at Acton is fairly deep and it's below rt 70 and we had some good wind leading into the first few days of cold. Now with 4" of snow on top of the ice it's barely making any ice now so what you had 2 days ago is pretty much what your gonna have now. I agree it should be ok but I opted to go north where I had reliable reports and would be with a large group of folks. It's too far west with no plan "B" close by was the only reason I didn't go, now Im Out for the next 15 days so I'll be jonesing to read everyone's reports. (Rooster I'm counting on you. Lol)
Salmonid


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m going to Acton on Sunday, if it is not ready by then it is never going to be ready….But, picking-up some floatation bibs today just in case. I will provide you a full report. Just so you know, that Alabama blue cat record is ripe for the picking at a mere 120lbs. Good luck!

I would prefer to not go alone, so if anybody is interested in going Sunday morning, just let me know.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I was at a fairly large private Lake and Dillsboro Indiana today which is quite a bit farther south than Acton Lake and had at least 5 inches of ice probably 6 over 20 feet of water so I would guess that acton like has got quite a bit of ice on it..... Depending how fast I can get a few things done at the house today I plan on stopping out before dark will keep you updated if I find out anything may also check Rush run while I'm out that way


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fishin4meat said:


> I was at a fairly large private Lake and Dillsboro Indiana today which is quite a bit farther south than Acton Lake and had at least 5 inches of ice probably 6 over 20 feet of water so I would guess that acton like has got quite a bit of ice on it..... Depending how fast I can get a few things done at the house today I plan on stopping out before dark will keep you updated if I find out anything may also check Rush run while I'm out that way


Se. Indiana is in a colder climate zone then the Sw Ohio, it get noticeably colder 


Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> Se. Indiana is in a colder climate zone then the Sw Ohio, it get noticeably colder
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Not sure I agree with you on that...


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Tom 513 said:


> Se. Indiana is in a colder climate zone then the Sw Ohio, it get noticeably colder
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't agree with that plusof you want a more regional reference I live in Middletown and the gmr at central ave is frozen so I'm sure actons probably good though I have not been out to comfirm it yet.. Nor would I recommend Ice fishing the gmr


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

1more said:


> Not sure I agree with you on that...


If I was on a pc I would post the national map

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

sorry.....posted in wrong thread!


----------

